# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Bretkosat.

## prenceedi

Sa here do te shkoje ne shqiperi gjeja e pare qe me vete mendja jane bretkosat(zhabat) Do te doja te dija a ka ndonje veti kuruese mishi i tyre , sa per shijen nuk gjen me te mira.

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

ca na i kujton ti ne re ku ti gjejm tani ne se i kisha aruar

----------


## flory80

Dje kam ngrënë Kofshë Bretkose dhe jam kënaqur se kisha kohë pa ngrënë.
Apo sishin të mëdhaja. Edhe kofshës së pulës ja mernin.

----------


## Linda5

*Per ti gatu i qaj ...por per ti honger bahhhhhh sbohet llaf , dhe as nuk me shkon ne menje ti haj ndonjihere*

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

NDE GJOL TE PORADECIT KA PLOT bretkoca.....

me phill corape grash ne kallam kapen...

pastaj priten shalkat, hiqet lekura bohen me mielll, skuqen ne tigan....

dhe ohoho.....

me raki, uzo, ose votka....

buon apetite!!!!

----------


## Boy

Kujdes mos ju qelloje ndonje bretkose helmuese, se ju gje belaja.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Me duket se po bohet llaf per bretkocat, 

jo per zhabat e majme   :perqeshje:

----------


## drague

> Sa here do te shkoje ne shqiperi gjeja e pare qe me vete mendja jane bretkosat(zhabat) Do te doja te dija a ka ndonje veti kuruese mishi i tyre , sa per shijen nuk gjen me te mira.


me bone syte ??

jane me gjithe koke kto bretkosat?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> me bone syte ??
> 
> jane me gjithe koke kto bretkosat?


paskan kon bretkocor,

 athere  :perqeshje: 

lol

----------


## drague

> paskan kon bretkocor,
> 
>  athere 
> 
> lol


perher te funit kam honger ne Prage.

lire..1 i kofshe.ne gjermani jane te ndalume me u shit.

ps.kemi dhon jeten per dy kofsha.ça osht 1???

----------


## mia@

Une vdes per kofshat e bretkoses. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> perher te funit kam honger ne Prage.
> 
> lire..1 i kofshe.ne gjermani jane te ndalume me u shit.
> 
> ps.kemi dhon jeten per dy kofsha.ça osht 1???


e di mo plak e di,

kot skane pas thone:

kofshe moj te qofshim fale,

se per bretkoca kemi dale....lol




ec mia ec,.....

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Flora82

Ju  qe  i  preferoni  bretkosat ,  duhet  ti  provoni  edhe  mit  me  siguri  kane  te  njetin  shije hahahaaaaa,,,

----------


## Izadora

Si kam provuar ndonjeher , vetem ideja qe jane kemb pretkoce , uahhhhhh

----------


## PINK

kam ngrene 1 here vetem kembe bretkosash  :perqeshje: 

po e forte nje dite po benim muhabet ushqimesh-mishi ne pune, dhe i did mention kam ngrene bretkosa njehere- uee si me pane sikur isha ndonje aliene. Sme besonin per qamet qe jane very yammi... mmmmm. LoL



si per te zbutur mishin e bretkosave, i thashe po trute e qingjit apaappa si jane yammi- aty u iku truri. loooool

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Me duket se po bohet llaf per bretkocat, 
> 
> jo per zhabat e majme


Mos e ka llafin per thithlopa  :perqeshje: .
lool

----------


## Endless

Po bo.le dashi kush ka provuar nga ju ketu? Me kane thene se me dy te tilla, robi mund te pij gjer ne nje kazan raki.  :perqeshje: 

Pinko, neser shko dhe thuaj dhe per ato te dashit ketyre miqeve te tu. Mahniti... fare mi goce! lol

----------


## mia@

> Si kam provuar ndonjeher , vetem ideja qe jane kemb pretkoce , uahhhhhh


Jane shume te shijshme Iza.  Provoji se do te pelqejne. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Po bo.le dashi kush ka provuar nga ju ketu? Me kane thene se me dy te tilla, robi mund te pij gjer ne nje kazan raki. 
> 
> Pinko, neser shko dhe thuaj dhe per ato te dashit ketyre miqeve te tu. Mahniti... fare mi goce! lol


Jo po tope papagalli  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Endless

> Jo po tope papagalli


E kam seriozisht plako. Thone se jane me gjithe mend te shijshme, dhe preferohen shume nga pijetaret.Para ca kohesh me treguan nje histori ca shoke, qe e shoqeronin nga hera rakin me to. Ju kishte ardh nje mik i tyre nga jashte shtetit dhe po e llafosnin  se sa te mira ishin topet e dashit, me ndonje teke para. Ky tipi fillovi disi ti ngacmonte keta shoket e mi. Ca i bene keta, e cojne kete botin te ky lokali qe shquhesh per gatimin e atyre dhe i thane te zotit lokalit, qe te bente nje racion to.pesh, po ti priste thela-thela ne menyre horizontale. Keshtu beri ai dhe i serviri shpejt e shpejt ne tavoline. Pasi miku ne fjale kollofiti prerjen e fundit te njeres nga to.pet, gjithe cunat u shuken ne toke nga te qeshurit. ,'' Na ngacmo prape tani po deshe''- i thane ne fund. hehe

----------

